# Subnetting Kurze Frage Ob richtig Gebildet



## Bigles (10. Mai 2015)

Wollte Kurz fragen ob meine Subnetz Bildung richtig ist.
Anbei sind die Aufgaben + Lösung.

Bitte wenigstens um ein kleines Ja oder Nein,
wer mehr zeit hat kann mir ja kurz ein Feedback geben. 

Mit besten Grüßen

Bigles


----------

